# Puppies Galore



## bromo65 (Apr 24, 2005)

Had one of my best days ever fishing the Elizabeth River near the Naval Hospital. Caught 7 keeper size pups and 1 18 inch Speckled Trout. Kept a 23", and 2ea. 20".


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Sounds like an epic day!


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

Man that's awesome. Got skunked fishing Lynnhaven today, only caught a lizard fish but I don't care about that


----------



## PaulAllenPavon (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice work, good to see some activity in the river. 

Did you happen to note the water temp? tide? Artificial?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

nice fish!


----------



## bromo65 (Apr 24, 2005)

PaulAllenPavon said:


> Nice work, good to see some activity in the river.
> 
> Did you happen to note the water temp? tide? Artificial?


I was fishing the incoming tide and was using live peeler crabs and cut spot. Not sure about the water temps though.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Good to see catching pups from the shore. I am also happy to hear that you caught fish less than 25 inches as that means that there is hope for next season.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty work


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Is it public access where you fished? Can you night fish there? Nice catch by the way!


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing ^^^ 

I have been catching similar sized specks near city park in my canoe. I would like to find a shore fishing spot for times when the water is too rough for the canoe.


----------



## bromo65 (Apr 24, 2005)

cjones26 said:


> Is it public access where you fished? Can you night fish there? Nice catch by the way!


The base is only open to Active/Reserve Military and DOD employees. I don't think they allow night fishing there either. Only fished there 4 or 5 times.


----------



## jayyrodd13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Can you park at the hospital or do you have to park somewhere else, also can you fish anywhere on the rocks? Nice Fish!


----------



## bromo65 (Apr 24, 2005)

I park in the back near the soccer field and the picnic area. There is a sign that shows the authorized fishing spot, but folks still fish off of the rocks.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Are you going out again anytime soon? and where did you get the peeler crabs from, i am stationed on FT.lee so I should be able to get on the base no problem.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

right place right time.


----------



## bigkuntry32 (Aug 12, 2014)

Portsmouth naval hospital?


----------

